# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Best web dev language 2020

## George1111

Bearing in mind that I have spent most of the past 20 years developing in VB6 and a little ASP, what is considered TODAY 2020, the easiest language I should use to develop a WEB Based ERP System ?  
I will probably want to use MySQL or MSSQL databases.
Thanks

----------


## wolle

> Bearing in mind that I have spent most of the past 20 years developing in VB6 and a little ASP, what is considered TODAY 2020, the easiest language I should use to develop a WEB Based ERP System ?


To me it seems Python is the new Basic. At least it is very popular (Tiobe Nov. 2020),

https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/

But considering your VB6 background maybe VB (.NET) is a better choice, and it's also popular.

----------


## George1111

Thanks for that, Wolle - Interestingly, a good buddy of mine told me that the future of programming was Python.
I didn't believe him then - It was 1995 !!!   (And I hadn't even started to learn VB6).

----------


## wolle

It looks like your buddy has been right all the time, only it took a little while for the future to arrive  :Smilie: . Maybe Java got in between. It showed up in 1995 and enjoyed an almost religious following for many years. But now, according to Tiobe, Python has overtaken Java. I suggested Python because I think it has the properties that once made Basic popular, a "basic" language in a good sense.

Still maybe VB (.NET) is a safer bet. For one thing you don't have to start all over again with a totally new language. Good luck!

----------


## Arjay

Besides choosing the language itself, it is important to consider all the other pieces that are required for the end result. For example, C/C++ probably ranks up there in the tiobe scale, but it's probably not the best choice for web applications or database interaction. C/C++ can interact with a database through a variety of [outdated] approaches, but due to limitations, it is never going to be as easy to work with as a language that has libraries with support for a modern ORM (object relational mapper), like nHibernate or Entity Framework. For web applications, it isn't so much the language per se, but all the other things that go with it, like the client ui framework such as angular, react, vue, etc. and hosting, deployments, load balancing, monitoring, and so on. Java and .NET provides these, actually these aren't language features but are part of a platform that can be written in your language of choice. If you are thinking an ERP system, you probably expect reliability and uptime, so hosting in the cloud makes real sense. Platforms such as AWS (Java) or Azure (.NET) have the aforementioned features covered well.

----------


## KarlieBoe

Stackoverflow publishes a developer survey every year which gives some info on broad tech trends. If you are really bent on riding some tech wave I would start there.

I personally really like the c#, NET core, EF Core, Linq technologies. I can bust out simple crud apps (that aren't concerned with scaling) in an afternoon. For front end I would just find whatever frameworks are most  commonly paired with your chosen backend stack. A quick search on a job board can give you some ideas about who is hiring for what. It may also be useful to do this to figure out what technologies are most in demand. For databases I have used both mysql and sql server and both worked fine. Mysql can be much cheaper in some circumstances.

----------


## rockz

> Bearing in mind that I have spent most of the past 20 years developing in VB6 and a little ASP, what is considered TODAY 2020, the easiest language I should use to develop a WEB Based ERP System ?  
> I will probably want to use MySQL or MSSQL databases.
> Thanks


i think @Arjay gave in the best answer....

However, as an intermediate programmer, I might suggest C# (with LINQ) if you want an easier path. Also, try and consifer F# if you have so much experience with VB. Again as @Arjay suggested Entity Framework because it's one of the best frameworks.

----------


## upsilon

There are a lot of pre-written functionalities in web development, like frameworks, that include standardized coding practices and end-to-end templates. Using a web development framework, you dont have to create the functionalities from scratch, but rather run them in the background. In this article, there is a top-10 list of best web development frameworks in 2022, hope that you find it useful.

----------


## gabriellewilson36cb

thanks!

----------

